# Doner Kebab?! Mmm



## Fat

What are roughly the nutrient values of a Large Doner Kebab, Pita, Chips at a regular kebab place in London? I asked the guy and he doesn't know. How unhealthy is it?

Calories:

Protein:

Carbs:

Fat:

anything else?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fat said:


> What are roughly the nutrient values of a Large Doner Kebab, Pita, Chips at a regular kebab place in London? I asked the guy and he doesn't know. How unhealthy is it?
> 
> Calories:
> 
> Protein:
> 
> Carbs:
> 
> Fat:
> 
> anything else?


I dont know the actual macros but i do know what goes inside most doner kebabs so id say 60% fat 20%carbs 20%protein per handful of meat.


----------



## QUEST

Donner Kebab (Donner Kebab)

Serving Size: 1 donner, Calories: 1006, Fat: 62.3g, Carbs: 33g, Protein: 18g


----------



## Mr_Morocco

im craving a doner n chips now hmmm


----------



## Fat

What about for the whole meal? would it be better if I go Tesco and swap it for a wholemeal pita? what are the differences roughly?


----------



## 2004mark

Fat said:


> What about for the whole meal? would it be better if I go Tesco and swap it for a wholemeal pita? what are the differences roughly?


Wholemeal pita will have about the same amount of carbs as a white one, just a lower GI... think that's somewhat pissing in the wind tbh though :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

My m8's dad makes his own doner for his chippy, most of what goes into it is waste leftover cuts of meat/chicken, chicken feet, excess fat, all the organs, skin etc etc


----------



## Dux

If a doner was more than 20% protein I'd be amazed.

As Mr M says, they're made up of crap.


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco said:


> My m8's dad makes his own doner for his chippy, most of what goes into it is waste leftover cuts of meat/chicken, chicken feet, excess fat, all the organs, skin etc etc


Still fcukin delicious tho

Do Moroccans have Lama keebabs???


----------



## Fat

Still tastes ****ing niceeeeeee


----------



## biglbs

simmonds87 said:


> Get a Chicken or Shish Kebab - F*ck knows whats in donner!


All the waste cuts of lamb,with tendons/gristle etc ground into a nice compound then fat added,with some cerial i think!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Still fcukin delicious tho
> 
> Do Moroccans have Lama keebabs???


Yea we eat kebabs but they're made from lamb mince with herbs n spices etc not the crap that goes into doner meat.

Saying that, doner kebab is fkin nice pmsl


----------



## Mingster

I don't eat kebabs for the nutritional values. I eat them because they're delicious. Mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Fat

I just assumed because its meat it would be highish protein lol.


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco said:


> Yea we eat kebabs but they're made from lamb mince with herbs n spices etc not the crap that goes into doner meat.
> 
> Saying that, doner kebab is fkin nice pmsl


DO you have a proper keebab recipie off the old man you can fire up


----------



## 2004mark

Mr_Morocco said:


> My m8's dad makes his own doner for his chippy, most of what goes into it is waste leftover cuts of meat/chicken, chicken feet, excess fat, all the organs, skin etc etc


In this day and age it sounds pretty nasty, but have to remember it's all stuff people wouldn't have dreamed of chucking away only 60-70 years ago.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> DO you have a proper keebab recipie off the old man you can fire up


yea np ill get you some recipes for burgers/kebabs moroccan style, ill PM you on thurs im off for couple days [email protected] now


----------



## L00NEY

Mr_Morocco said:


> yea np ill get you some recipes for burgers/kebabs moroccan style, ill PM you on thurs im off for couple days [email protected] now


could you pm me them as well pal??

reps coming your way!


----------



## Fat

Why not make a thread for us all or is their a 'special' ingredient? :whistling:


----------



## Dr Manhattan

This is the worst thread ever! As it's made me have a doner for dinner later! Thank for you help with the healthy eating guys! lol


----------



## Nickthegreek

Doner is ****! Always opt for chicken shish!


----------



## Breda

Mr_Morocco said:


> yea np ill get you some recipes for burgers/kebabs moroccan style, ill PM you on thurs im off for couple days [email protected] now


Nice 1 Afghan

Put one finger up her back passage for me bro


----------



## Fat

Nickthegreek said:


> Doner is ****! Always opt for chicken shish!


I have both :laugh:


----------



## QUEST

Mr_Morocco said:


> yea np ill get you some recipes for burgers/kebabs moroccan style, ill PM you on thurs im off for couple days [email protected] now


try and get a few recipes up bud ..........your reps will go crazy ... :beer:


----------



## dandaman1990

Used to love doner but now opt for chicken shish whenever I'm at the kebab shop


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Always try to have a shish kebab it I have a choice. Ever since my mate called doner meat 'monkey skin' I cant eat it :scared:


----------



## Fat

Mr_Morocco, what's in Shish Kebab or Chicken Kebab?


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Mr_Morocco said:


> My m8's dad makes his own doner for his chippy, most of what goes into it is waste leftover cuts of meat/chicken, chicken feet, excess fat, all the organs, skin etc etc


Are you srs? Would that be for most kebab places..... God I love a kebab me, but this.


----------



## 12 gauge

Fat said:


> Mr_Morocco, what's in Shish Kebab or Chicken Kebab?


Depends on where you get it, a good middle eastern place near me do kofta kebabs which are similar to shish kebabs and they are made from minced lamb/beef with just a few herbs and spices added.


----------



## Guest

Chicken Kebab (Salad / Pita) (myfitnesspal.com)

Calories	600

Sodium	1160 mg

Total Fat	10 g

Saturated	5 g

Total Carbs	55 g

Protein	30 g


----------



## cypssk

nick if i was living in north london i be in the cypriot kebab houses having souvlaki or sheftalia


----------



## Matt 1

donar kebab yuck vile ****, dont eat it lol


----------



## eezy1

lol i had doner n chips for lunch! wanted chicken doner but they only had lamb. ive been really ill for over a week and didnt eat for 3 days so getting some dirty cals in me


----------



## doylejlw

Get a giant mixed kebab from my local, 2 skewers chicken shish, 2 skewers lamb shish, 2 kofte skewers, few slices of doner and chicken doner. How much protein in that prob enough for most of the day


----------



## infernal0988

MMMMMmmmmm Ever tried a Kebab pizza with extra strong kebab sauce ? OMFG loads of kebab meat , cheese on a lovely thin pizza crust!


----------



## Trevor McDonald

infernal0988 said:


> MMMMMmmmmm Ever tried a Kebab pizza with extra strong kebab sauce ? OMFG loads of kebab meat , cheese on a lovely thin pizza crust!


What is kebab sauce!?


----------



## sunn

In a previous job I went to a place where there made...vatan fckin vile!

Its literally skin fat and bones comes in a guy takes everything off that they possibly can....then goes into a machine that grinds it down to putty like consistancy....they empty it into a wheelbarrow and someone shoves it into the middle of a big metal table where about 20 scramble to pack it round there stick!

The smell is vile! Lol


----------



## infernal0988

Mey said:


> What is kebab sauce!?


Well where i live the kebab shop has these sauces made specially for tasting great with kebab thats kebab sauce.


----------



## Matty-boy

I remember watching a food program, maybe a year or two ago, and they went to a factory where the big doner kebabs were made. They were really surprised at how good they were, the quality of meat and ingredients all seemed very good. Where I go the chicken doners are pretty good, a bit salty for my taste, but you get real chunks of meat.

It's normally my cheat meal on a Friday, no chips just a big salad, so kind-of ok!


----------

